# Red Devils Flirting or fighting?



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Enjoy, hope you can enlighten me. I put the two together when I saw my females breeding tube drop. Nothing like the democratic convention to set the mood. :lol: 
This one looks territorial
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v284/ ... V01505.flv
Not sure about this one.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v284/ ... V01506.flv

Since I took these videos, I have seen a little different behaivor in that they kiss the body and flap tails at each other.

Thanks


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Keep an eye on them. The second video is fighting, but it doesn't look _too_ serious yet. They could decide they hate each other any instant though, so watch them closely.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Didn't you post these a while back? I swear I've seen these videos...


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nope, but I did post one of another red devil trying to rape the orange one in this video but seeing as it was two females, I found another home for her. I have got babies out of these 2 before, but I had to keep the egg crate up until the eggs were laid, and then I moved the crate over so the male could get to the eggs and the female couldn't attack him. It worked, once the male started to eat some eggs, I put him back and 3 days later there were tons of wigglers. I might just have to do that again because I didn't trust going to sleep when they seemed to just be fighting. She is due to lay the eggs any second now too and I might miss it at work...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: Ok, I get it now..... It must be age creepin' up on me :lol:


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I had to use the same technique again after my rd laid eggs yesterday. Most seem fertilized but a few have the fungus fever. Seems to be about 100 eggs or so and I plan to leave them in for much longer this time. A ten gallon is a sure fire way to ensure they never grow


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmmnnn... I've had quite a few pairs of midas.... It must be something in the water as of late because my male just killed my female about two weeks ago :x But I've got 114 of their fry... yes, I counted them... :lol: Now it seems I've got another pair forming in the big tank. The male is a creamcicle... It also seems as if I'm overrun with males too :lol:


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

The mother seemed pretty unconcerned with the eggs and scattered them all over the place this afternoon. When I got off work tonight and turned the light on, the algae eater nabbed just about all of them and the female didn't even attack it which is extremely strange. Oh well, no brood this time


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

There will be another, trust me....


----------

